# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  So overwhelmed with hair systems! Any wearers out there?

## winkywoo

This will be my third post regarding hair systems because after almost 2 years on Finasteride, Minox and Nizoral my hair loss is still continuing. It's coming to a point where in about a year I'm guessing I will be unable to hide it. (I still take the meds because it could be slowing the process down. If I stop, I may loose lots of hair and realise that it was doing its job after all). 

I want to make the transition as smooth and undetectable as possible. However, no matter how much info I get given I still can't help feeling overwhelmed. For someone who's never ordered, attached, made or measured a hair system before I can't help thinking... how the hell do I do this? And what if I get it wrong? My hair has loose curls so it makes it much more difficult than if I had just straight hair. It could easily look out of place if the curl is wrong. Could someone PLEASE help me out and give me somewhat of a step by step process on how it works when ordering a hair system? What exactly is the process you go through? Also, an insight into how your first time ordering/attaching a hair system went would be a great help! Also, how does the haircut process work? I understand that most suppliers provide you with a barber that will blend it in but if you apply the system at home do you just go to the barber with this uncut/unblended mop on your head looking like a weirdo? So many questions! I'd be so grateful for any help! 

Kind Regards,
An overwhelmed hair loss sufferer.

----------


## grincher

It can be very daunting with so many options and comments out there; many contradictory.

With the supplier I used, I initially sent a photo and we discussed the options. I then sent a template and hair sample. A good supplier will take you through all the steps and keep it simple. It was quite painless.

You will soon learn there are no universal scales for colour, bases or density so its important to speak direct to a good supplier.

Systems can really work when you put the work in.

You can go to a specialist for a cut in, a regular barber if they happy with it, get it cut remotely or DIY.

----------


## winkywoo

> It can be very daunting with so many options and comments out there; many contradictory.
> 
> With the supplier I used, I initially sent a photo and we discussed the options. I then sent a template and hair sample. A good supplier will take you through all the steps and keep it simple. It was quite painless.
> 
> You will soon learn there are no universal scales for colour, bases or density so its important to speak direct to a good supplier.
> 
> Systems can really work when you put the work in.
> 
> You can go to a specialist for a cut in, a regular barber if they happy with it, get it cut remotely or DIY.


 Thank you for your reply. Was your first time making the template a struggle? Did the process turn you off at all? The ideal of having to make a template (that you could get wrong!!) and send in samples of hair turns me off slightly. If I had all the money in the world I think I would just go to a hair system clinic but that would be pricey. Also I travel a lot so I have to learn to do it myself.

In regards to your last paragraph - I understand that you go to a specialist but wouldn't you look funny with an unblended mop of hair on your head in public? 

It's sounding more and more like there is no easy way to do it. You just learn - I just fear that I would mess up the template, order the incorrect hair/curl/density, or attach it wrong! It's quite daunting!

----------


## Hairbrain

> This will be my third post regarding hair systems because after almost 2 years on Finasteride, Minox and Nizoral my hair loss is still continuing. It's coming to a point where in about a year I'm guessing I will be unable to hide it. (I still take the meds because it could be slowing the process down. If I stop, I may loose lots of hair and realise that it was doing its job after all).


 Very true.  Not sure of your exact situation but you may want to at least continue on with finasteride.  You will need to forgo Minox if wearing hair.




> I want to make the transition as smooth and undetectable as possible. However, no matter how much info I get given I still can't help feeling overwhelmed. For someone who's never ordered, attached, made or measured a hair system before I can't help thinking... how the hell do I do this? And what if I get it wrong? My hair has loose curls so it makes it much more difficult than if I had just straight hair. It could easily look out of place if the curl is wrong. Could someone PLEASE help me out and give me somewhat of a step by step process on how it works when ordering a hair system? What exactly is the process you go through? Also, an insight into how your first time ordering/attaching a hair system went would be a great help! Also, how does the haircut process work? I understand that most suppliers provide you with a barber that will blend it in but if you apply the system at home do you just go to the barber with this uncut/unblended mop on your head looking like a weirdo? So many questions! I'd be so grateful for any help! 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> An overwhelmed hair loss sufferer.


 I could offer you considerable insight however could you please provide more information.  Exactly what areas are you trying to cover (crown, hairline, etc...)?  What is your over all thickness of your hair in the regions that are not thinning. Also are you looking for long term attachment say 7 days or more or would you be ok with say 3 days or daily attachment?   First off the thinner density you go with a system the better off you will be for two reasons.  First it tends to have a more natural look. and second it's much easier to take care of and style.  The downside is you will be ordering more often. Don't be overly concerned with the loose curls.  There are very good systems that have any style of wave or curls you may need. So if your just starting out do yourself a favor and forget about a precut system.  You will have much better luck ordering a system with an extra inch or two of length and having it cut by a stylist.  Usually this means going to a stylist that is familiar with cutting in systems.  Believe me they are easy to find and everywhere. You may want to find someone out of your immediate area if it makes you feel more comfortable.  These stylist are very good at what they do and are familiar with all types of attachment and as far as I know always provide private rooms.  Please provide more info and I will try to help as I can. It's not quite as daunting as you may think however there is a serious learning curve to find out what really works best for you.  Once you get a system down you will be amazed at how good it will look and at how inexpensive wearing hair can be.

----------


## winkywoo

> Very true.  Not sure of your exact situation but you may want to at least continue on with finasteride.  You will need to forgo Minox if wearing hair.
> 
> 
> I could offer you considerable insight however could you please provide more information.  Exactly what areas are you trying to cover (crown, hairline, etc...)?  What is your over all thickness of your hair in the regions that are not thinning. Also are you looking for long term attachment say 7 days or more or would you be ok with say 3 days or daily attachment?   First off the thinner density you go with a system the better off you will be for two reasons.  First it tends to have a more natural look. and second it's much easier to take care of and style.  The downside is you will be ordering more often. Don't be overly concerned with the loose curls.  There are very good systems that have any style of wave or curls you may need. So if your just starting out do yourself a favor and forget about a precut system.  You will have much better luck ordering a system with an extra inch or two of length and having it cut by a stylist.  Usually this means going to a stylist that is familiar with cutting in systems.  Believe me they are easy to find and everywhere. You may want to find someone out of your immediate area if it makes you feel more comfortable.  These stylist are very good at what they do and are familiar with all types of attachment and as far as I know always provide private rooms.  Please provide more info and I will try to help as I can. It's not quite as daunting as you may think however there is a serious learning curve to find out what really works best for you.  Once you get a system down you will be amazed at how good it will look and at how inexpensive wearing hair can be.


 Thank you very much for taking the time to respond. I fully intend on ditching the minox when the time to wear a hair system comes along. It's a pain anyway!

My hair is thinning all over on top and my crown is beginning to thin so I would be looking to cover all of these areas. I believe a 'topper' is what I'm looking for? In regards to my thickness; I can upload some photos if you like. Let me know if this would help. I'm not sure what I am looking for to be honest. I will do whatever works best. It is my understanding that most people remove, clean and reattach their system about once a week. This sounds pretty ideal. Daily or every three days seems a little too much. What is the difference? I'm at the gym about 3 to 4 times a week and sweat like crazy. Thank you for the heads up on the pre-cut system - I fully intend on going to a specialized stylist to have it cut in. 

It all seems very daunting. From the template, to the hair density/style/colour, to the attachment. It's a pretty big deal if you get it wrong and people will likely notice because you attached it wrong, or ordered the wrong density etc. This is why I'm trying to gather as much info as I can before I delve in myself. 

Thank you once again and let me know if there is any more info you would like to know.

----------


## Hairbrain

> Thank you very much for taking the time to respond. I fully intend on ditching the minox when the time to wear a hair system comes along. It's a pain anyway!
> 
> My hair is thinning all over on top and my crown is beginning to thin so I would be looking to cover all of these areas. I believe a 'topper' is what I'm looking for? In regards to my thickness; I can upload some photos if you like. Let me know if this would help. I'm not sure what I am looking for to be honest. I will do whatever works best. It is my understanding that most people remove, clean and reattach their system about once a week. This sounds pretty ideal. Daily or every three days seems a little too much. What is the difference? I'm at the gym about 3 to 4 times a week and sweat like crazy. Thank you for the heads up on the pre-cut system - I fully intend on going to a specialized stylist to have it cut in. 
> 
> It all seems very daunting. From the template, to the hair density/style/colour, to the attachment. It's a pretty big deal if you get it wrong and people will likely notice because you attached it wrong, or ordered the wrong density etc. This is why I'm trying to gather as much info as I can before I delve in myself. 
> 
> Thank you once again and let me know if there is any more info you would like to know.


 Sure post some images.  I wore a system for about 12 plus years up until my last transplant so I'll have some guidelines or suggestions for you. I experimented with every base material out there, tried various densities, multiple attachment methods etc.... Be prepared to shave the area you will be covering, and if your going to be shaving vellus hairs that hair will not return unless your taking finasteride then they may.  From the best of my knowledge no one ever noticed I was wearing hair including family.  If they did they never said anything.  I made a very calculated transition that included transplants and it worked out for me but there was a considerable amount of learning to do.  I would suggest going on hair directs website and reading and watching their videos.  Very informative.  Also you can see many different attachment methods on Youtube.  However there are plenty of youtube videos with poor results or what I would consider unnatural.  Anyway post some images and I will try to answer any questions you may have. But take my answers as suggestions, at the end of the day you will find your own method and what works for you.

----------


## winkywoo

> Sure post some images.  I wore a system for about 12 plus years up until my last transplant so I'll have some guidelines or suggestions for you. I experimented with every base material out there, tried various densities, multiple attachment methods etc.... Be prepared to shave the area you will be covering, and if your going to be shaving vellus hairs that hair will not return unless your taking finasteride then they may.  From the best of my knowledge no one ever noticed I was wearing hair including family.  If they did they never said anything.  I made a very calculated transition that included transplants and it worked out for me but there was a considerable amount of learning to do.  I would suggest going on hair directs website and reading and watching their videos.  Very informative.  Also you can see many different attachment methods on Youtube.  However there are plenty of youtube videos with poor results or what I would consider unnatural.  Anyway post some images and I will try to answer any questions you may have. But take my answers as suggestions, at the end of the day you will find your own method and what works for you.


 Photo 1, 2 and 3 are the top, side and front of my hair with product in to demonstrate how I style my hair and the type of curls I have. Would this be doable with a system? The last 2 photos are of the side and back of my hair with no product to show you the density. No product in my hair. 

I've watched countless YouTube videos of attachments. I'm sure it's easy once you do it yourself but I still can't help feeling frightened by it all! I will certainly take a look at hair directs website. What difference do bases make? What would be suitable for someone who sweats quite regularly? I'm also a musician, so I sweat when I'm up there on stage. Do you know of any good suppliers based in the UK? Any well renowned ones? 

Thank you once again for your time and information! I very much appreciate it.

----------


## Hairbrain

> Photo 1, 2 and 3 are the top, side and front of my hair with product in to demonstrate how I style my hair and the type of curls I have. Would this be doable with a system? The last 2 photos are of the side and back of my hair with no product to show you the density. No product in my hair. 
> 
> I've watched countless YouTube videos of attachments. I'm sure it's easy once you do it yourself but I still can't help feeling frightened by it all! I will certainly take a look at hair directs website. What difference do bases make? What would be suitable for someone who sweats quite regularly? I'm also a musician, so I sweat when I'm up there on stage. Do you know of any good suppliers based in the UK? Any well renowned ones? 
> 
> Thank you once again for your time and information! I very much appreciate it.


 So after looking at your images, I'm a little concerned as to why you are even thinking about a system at this point.  Are you planning for the distant future?  Systems are something that is going to require you to shave the area you are covering.  No way you would want to do that with the hair you have now.  In all honesty your hair looks quite full with some minor recession in the front.  Your crown appears full and terminal at this point.  I don't doubt your thinning if you say you are but I think it's way early to be considering wearing a system. With that said I can tell you the only base really worth considering if you sweat a lot or workout is a "full lace" system.  It is also the most natural and very light.  I also am a musician and know what it's like being under lights on a hot stage in a room full of people.   Also to answer another question, mimicking those curls you have would be no problem. There are very good suppliers that ship worldwide, Hollywoodlace being one of them.  However I'm really concerned you're jumping the gun here. Do you mind sharing your age?

----------


## winkywoo

> So after looking at your images, I'm a little concerned as to why you are even thinking about a system at this point.  Are you planning for the distant future?  Systems are something that is going to require you to shave the area you are covering.  No way you would want to do that with the hair you have now.  In all honesty your hair looks quite full with some minor recession in the front.  Your crown appears full and terminal at this point.  I don't doubt your thinning if you say you are but I think it's way early to be considering wearing a system. With that said I can tell you the only base really worth considering if you sweat a lot or workout is a "full lace" system.  It is also the most natural and very light.  I also am a musician and know what it's like being under lights on a hot stage in a room full of people.   Also to answer another question, mimicking those curls you have would be no problem. There are very good suppliers that ship worldwide, Hollywoodlace being one of them.  However I'm really concerned you're jumping the gun here. Do you mind sharing your age?


 Ah a fellow musician! Glad I stumbled upon you, ha. I don't mind sharing my age at all - I'm 20, almost 21. Although it may look like my hair is full it truly isn't. At the front of my hair I have to style it to cover the thin spots. When it's wet you can see straight through to my scalp. As far as my crown goes, it's certainly thinning but it isn't bad... yet. I am guessing that within about another year it will be un-hidable. Hence, why I am becoming interested in the possibility of a system. I'm glad to hear you think my hair looks full though but the styling and lighting probably flatters it. So glad to hear the curls would be replicable! I'll be looking into Hollywood Lace. Been checking out Hair Direct too!

I'll certainly keep the full lace thing in mind. Whilst wearing the system, if you run your hands through the hair is the lace detectable or does it just feel like scalp?

----------


## Hairbrain

> Ah a fellow musician! Glad I stumbled upon you, ha. I don't mind sharing my age at all - I'm 20, almost 21. Although it may look like my hair is full it truly isn't. At the front of my hair I have to style it to cover the thin spots. When it's wet you can see straight through to my scalp. As far as my crown goes, it's certainly thinning but it isn't bad... yet. I am guessing that within about another year it will be un-hidable. Hence, why I am becoming interested in the possibility of a system. I'm glad to hear you think my hair looks full though but the styling and lighting probably flatters it. So glad to hear the curls would be replicable! I'll be looking into Hollywood Lace. Been checking out Hair Direct too!
> 
> I'll certainly keep the full lace thing in mind. Whilst wearing the system, if you run your hands through the hair is the lace detectable or does it just feel like scalp?


 Ok fair enough.  If your receding and thinning at the age of 20 you are correct in assuming the future probably doesn't hold much hope for keeping your hair. I'm sure Finasteride may be helping you and if I were you I would continue on with it.  So as far as someone running their fingers through your hair, it may or may not be noticeable even when touching the base. There's a lot of variables here.  At your age I'm sure your concerned with those intimate situations.  This is where it can become a conscious nuisance.  In all honesty you can get away with it.  I have with no problems.  However the possibility of being "outed" will never leave your mind during these situations because it could happen.  And that can make you fully enjoying the moment somewhat more challenging.  I can tell you it's much less an issue once you are in a long term relationship ( I know boring), and your partner knows and understands.  I was once in a relationship for 6 months before I told her that I was wearing a system.  She didn't even believe me until I showed her.  Along with that learning curve we spoke about earlier comes a learning curve with your comfort level.  If wearing a hair system makes you more comfortable and you like the way it looks on you those other issues are quite manageable and you will learn to deal with them.  As far as Hollywoodlace is concerned.  They have the exact same quality systems that any other supplier would have for on average about 50 to 75 percent cheaper.  This is important because if or when the time comes for you, you initially are going to need to probably order a couple of different systems with different degrees of curls to see which you would prefer, the one you don't use you will probably discard of.  There are very good quality systems out there that will match your curls perfectly.  The other option is to go to a specialty salon and have them do everything for you.  It will cost much more and in the end you yourself can get the same results, but as an initial step in may be a good place to start.  It's what I did and a year latter figured out I could save a tremendous amount of money and do everything myself except the cut in.

----------


## winkywoo

> Ok fair enough.  If your receding and thinning at the age of 20 you are correct in assuming the future probably doesn't hold much hope for keeping your hair. I'm sure Finasteride may be helping you and if I were you I would continue on with it.  So as far as someone running their fingers through your hair, it may or may not be noticeable even when touching the base. There's a lot of variables here.  At your age I'm sure your concerned with those intimate situations.  This is where it can become a conscious nuisance.  In all honesty you can get away with it.  I have with no problems.  However the possibility of being "outed" will never leave your mind during these situations because it could happen.  And that can make you fully enjoying the moment somewhat more challenging.  I can tell you it's much less an issue once you are in a long term relationship ( I know boring), and your partner knows and understands.  I was once in a relationship for 6 months before I told her that I was wearing a system.  She didn't even believe me until I showed her.  Along with that learning curve we spoke about earlier comes a learning curve with your comfort level.  If wearing a hair system makes you more comfortable and you like the way it looks on you those other issues are quite manageable and you will learn to deal with them.  As far as Hollywoodlace is concerned.  They have the exact same quality systems that any other supplier would have for on average about 50 to 75 percent cheaper.  This is important because if or when the time comes for you, you initially are going to need to probably order a couple of different systems with different degrees of curls to see which you would prefer, the one you don't use you will probably discard of.  There are very good quality systems out there that will match your curls perfectly.  The other option is to go to a specialty salon and have them do everything for you.  It will cost much more and in the end you yourself can get the same results, but as an initial step in may be a good place to start.  It's what I did and a year latter figured out I could save a tremendous amount of money and do everything myself except the cut in.


 To be honest, that's what I was considering doing. Going to a salon for a few times just so I can be sure it is all done correctly. I could watch them out it on and learn. Ask questions etc. It would also be a good way for me to get used to the look. Once I get used to the curl they use maybe I could find out the info from the salon on the type of hair density/curl  to make my ordering process easier when I go DIY. 

In your opinion, when is the right time to make the change? To make it undetectable surely you have to do it before you have any visible scalp. I feel like I may already be at that point. Crazy. What I would give for an average 20 year olds head of hair!

----------


## winkywoo

Do you have any examples of a 'full lace' based hair system. Whenever I search for that I get full hair systems (too, sides and back) instead of just the topper which is what I would be needing. 

Also, the haircut thing still concerns me. How does one know exactly where to shave the head? Let's say me... I don't have a bad crown now but I want to cover ALL of the thinning areas which includes the top and crown. When shaving how would I know where to stop shaving on the sides of the head and at the back of the head. Does this make sense? I'm sorry for all of the questions. Just trying to wrap my head around it all.

----------


## zurich

I think given the amount of hair you have you could try a concealer like Toppik. I think all hair systems are detectable either visually or by touch. I spent a lot on the best and every once in a while there'd be someone who would be looking at your hair a little too closely. People don't say anything but once they suspect, it hangs in the air and really saps your confidence more than baldness.  Be sceptical of the heavy sell you get from the clinics.

----------


## winkywoo

> I think given the amount of hair you have you could try a concealer like Toppik. I think all hair systems are detectable either visually or by touch. I spent a lot on the best and every once in a while there'd be someone who would be looking at your hair a little too closely. People don't say anything but once they suspect, it hangs in the air and really saps your confidence more than baldness.  Be sceptical of the heavy sell you get from the clinics.


 Thanks for the input. I've thought about the fibres and have hesitated to try them simply because I live in the UK. It rains a lot here. I'm aware that there is a locking spray that holds them in place but I think I'd be quite nervous about that too. Maybe I should give them a try prior to a system.

----------


## Hairbrain

> Do you have any examples of a 'full lace' based hair system. Whenever I search for that I get full hair systems (too, sides and back) instead of just the topper which is what I would be needing. 
> 
> Also, the haircut thing still concerns me. How does one know exactly where to shave the head? Let's say me... I don't have a bad crown now but I want to cover ALL of the thinning areas which includes the top and crown. When shaving how would I know where to stop shaving on the sides of the head and at the back of the head. Does this make sense? I'm sorry for all of the questions. Just trying to wrap my head around it all.


 Sorry about the delayed response......I've given your situation some thought and your best bet is to visit a few salons.  Let them know up front your willing to pay for the consultation because you are NOT yet ready to commit.  Believe me some of these places are nothing but a sales pitch to get you in the door and coming back once a month.  Get as much advice from these places as possible.  Let them show you the different bases and their trade offs etc.  Regardless of what base you decide on (if or when the time comes) they will be customized to your head in which a template will have to be made. This will only need to be done once.  Yes all of this can be done at home but as a novice your going to need some assistance and advice from someone directly.  From there you will learn the ins and outs of the business and what works and doesn't work for your unique situation.  One thing I would like to follow up on is about concealers, there is a product called Couvre and another called DermMatch, both are water resistant hydrophobic masking concealers that will not come off in the rain or while swimming.  Looking at your images you would be an excellent candidate to give these a try.  You need very little to make a huge difference.  Again it takes some experimenting and you must match the color right.  My only warning is that after getting it right you can drastically change your appearance and you will locked into using it anytime your around those who know you otherwise they will certainly wonder what's going on.  For me, I started adding a little at time and incrementally increased my usage until it literally looked as if I had gotten 90% of my hair back.  It is a great aid to hair transplants but can be very addicting not to mention leave stains on pillowcases or head rests if not careful. Otherwise it can be a great tool in fighting hair loss, especially diffused thinning.

----------

